# Help! Taming feral kittens?



## shmecci (Aug 7, 2011)

I have recently fostered two feral 12 week old kittens for a local charity. I have had them for about 2 weeks now and we have made some progress. We have them in a pen in our living room. At first they were extremely scared (having just had their first trip to the vets where they had to be held down for injections the day they arrived) wouldn't even come out of their carry box (which is in the pen) when we entered the room. 

Now we can let them out of the pen when we are around and we keep them in a little section of the room blocked off so that they get used to us being around them instead of giving them the freedom of the entire room so they can't just hide away from us. They will eat from our hands, move around us and play quite comfortably unless we make sudden movements and we can stroke them whilst they are eating, however I am having trouble making progress past this point. 

Occasionally when they are out we can stroke them but usually they move away when we actually make contact with them, one is considerably more tame than the other. I have read some articles and a few suggest actually getting the kittens wrapped in a towel, holding them firmly and stroking them to get them used to contact but I am scared that this will just make them more scared of us if we try to force them to do this. 

Does anyone have particular experience in this area? Am I doing the right thing by not really trying to pressure them or should I try one of the more hands on techniques as I'm scared that the older they get, the harder it will be to tame them completely.

Any tips or ideas you have would be greatly appreciated! Thankyou!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I had a feral kitten once and all I can offer is personal experience, no "expert" opinion by any means. But I will say that little cat went from hissing behind the toilet and trying to scratch to adoring me above all things in the world. 

She had an eye infection when I adopted her, so while she was tame when the rescuer dropped her off and didn't mind contact, the following day she was miserable with one eye sealed shut with green goo. An unpleasant vet visit followed and I then had to squirt this poor creature in the eye with drops, 3 times a day for 10 days. Our relationship completely fell apart.

Once she was well again, I just tried to let her come around on her own. She spent most of her time hiding behind things, but so long as I was gentle and talked softly to her, I think she began to realize I wasn't there to kill and eat her. I tried offering her food, or just reaching for a quick pet here and there. The magic moment was when I discovered that smelly food had a deep impact on her, so while I know it's not the healthiest thing in the world, I tried offering her deli meats--turkey, ham, and finally what I discovered was her favorite thing ever--pastrami! Once she knew that I meant no harm, that I wouldn't force her love and I usually came bearing tasty gifts, she let her guard down and even started taking pastrami straight from my hands. From there, she progressed to wanting to be held and stroked and she purred so very much. From there it was full blown love :001_tt1:

It's a long process, don't be afraid to try all kinds of things like food or fun toys--things like Da Bird or a fishing line toy allow you to interact, but without being so close it makes them frightened. I would say don't force anything, because you'll do yourself more harm than good. Good luck--the struggle is really worth it in the end.


----------



## shmecci (Aug 7, 2011)

After some thought there are a couple of things I have realised I may be doing wrong.

Firstly one of the kittens just sometimes will not go back in the cage so I have to pick her up and put her in, she doesn't struggle but I don't think she likes it and therefore that may be why she is moving away from me when I try to touch her.

Secondly the kittens can climb over the things blocking them into this certain area and when they do we use our hands to gently guide them back down. At first when we did this we could touch them and gently push them but now they know to jump down when we move towards them usually, that would explain why they are automatically moving away when I put my hand towards them.

Thirdly in quite a few articles it says that it is considered threatening to stare at the kittens for a long time. I'm afraid I do do this, because they are so cute for a start and also because I feel like I have to keep an eye on them so they don't escape.

Can anyone tell me if I am right in thinking these could be the reasons, maybe I am better letting them have the whole room so I don't have to watch them and keep them contained in a certain area of it, I feel like I might be giving them mixed signals at the moment!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah you should really let them have the whole room now, let them explore, play with them with dangly toys or lazers, something that they can play with on their own terms and not have to have close contact if they dont want to. Lots of treats and basically let them relax, which means you need to chill too as they can sense your tension 

Also with jumping every time theres a noise, they will get used to it but it helps just to be as normal as you can, if you try to make the house quiet then you will also start to jump or react when theres a noise which in turn will make them think its not a normal noise


----------



## shmecci (Aug 7, 2011)

Thankyou! I'll try letting them have the whole room and hopefully it means we will be a lot more relaxed around them. Cheers for all your advice I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Lynx is our feral cat we got as a kitten, but can't remember how exactly we calmed her down. She was so skittish and didn't even come close to anyone at all and ran when someone or something moved and didn't sleep on anyone.

She still runs but at least lets us stroke her and pick her up for cuddles and she sleeps on the bed.

I think constant love, hugging, combing and stroking does the trick and playing with them using the wand stick or other toys.

When you feed them talk to them lovingly and stroke them a few times before putting the food in the bowl. Do this constantly and they should warm up to you.


----------

